# Silly PETA websites are for humans to build.



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

http://www.peta.org/issues/companion-animals/caring-for-fish.aspx Fisturbing right innacurcies everywhere.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

Wow...


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Yeah I know.


----------



## laynisample (Sep 10, 2012)

That article... wow.


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Aug 15, 2010)

"Most fish enjoy companionship. If you have a single fish, check with friends and neighbors to find another loner to adopt—but don't support the fish trade by going to a dealer."

You know, just any fish will do XD Oh PETA, all your good points are always drowned in stupid.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Some of the betta species I keep are essentially nearly extinct in the wild. This is not due to capture for the aquarium trade but is rather the result of habitat destruction. 

Without hobbyist breeding programs, these species would most likely disappear for good. 

While I do not agree with some of the practices used to obtain wild-caught stock, in some cases life in an aquarium is better than slow extinction. 

Also I'm sure if my fish were so unhappy they wouldn't be spawning as frequently as they do. I have a few wild-caught species and they have adapted very well to life in my tanks.


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

Lol PETA, yes ALL tropical fish sold in stores are caught in the wild... sure... /sarcasm


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I think they were saying saltwater but I think I saw a goldfish picture. Littl bett what is the fish on your avatar? Adapting to life in an aquarium can be hard but when threy do they live longer? What species do you keep? PETA knows nothing about fish ounce they said bettas need ten gallon minimum. Another time they said fish use tools.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

It's one of my Betta persephone fry. Extremely endangered in the wild with I believe only one or two locations left.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Nice fish you seem like you get good bettas and take excellent care and help the species. My parents will not let mbreed bettas too many tanks and not much live food.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Peta does not contribute anything good to society. It just brainwashes people into becoming sheep to generate their income.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Aggreed also they throw paint on the elderly/ toddlers they hate autistics and aquarist.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Another example of PETA trying to spread their insanity to the rest of the world.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

We fish IEPs are brighter than PETA ever will and they are jealous we also pay for our hobby ourselves and not lying.


----------



## MsGita (Apr 24, 2012)

They were actually more accurate then they usually are. And that's saying a lot for PETA. When they say 95% are caught wild they are refering to marine fish not bettas or all tropical fish. It is true that the majority of marine fish are caught wild. 
And yes there are fish that use tools for catching prey or protection. Some fish have been observed using rocks to crack open shellfish. 

I'm no fan of PETA but I don't see any information there that is so horrible. They encourage you to have the biggest tank you can, treat your tap water, test your aquarium water, have a filter and heater....that's not such a bad thing.

Am I missing something?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

They said most and tried to make fish look like creatures who build structures and use complex communication. I do not believe fish gel happy and sad but I feel fish can feel stress and depression. I am pretty sure they had a picture of a goldfish there.


----------



## MsGita (Apr 24, 2012)

I guess we just see the article differently. Oh well 
Yes the picture was of goldfish, goldfish were mentioned but the whole article wasn't about goldfish.
There is so much bad info out there that I just feel this is positive in comparison.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

ForbiddenSecrets said:


> "Most fish enjoy companionship. If you have a single fish, check with friends and neighbors to find another loner to adopt—but don't support the fish trade by going to a dealer."
> 
> You know, just any fish will do XD Oh PETA, all your good points are always drowned in stupid.


No kidding! This actually had a good message, but because PETA is ... well being a P.I.T.A (pain in the--you figure it out), that good message gets lost. 



LittleBettaFish said:


> Some of the betta species I keep are essentially nearly extinct in the wild. This is not due to capture for the aquarium trade but is rather the result of habitat destruction.
> 
> Without hobbyist breeding programs, these species would most likely disappear for good.


Axolotls and the Tequila splitfin (_Zoogoneticus tequila_) are two others that come to mind. Both have horribly dwindled wild populations but are kept alive by the aquarium trade. Who knows. They may be reintroduced to the wild one day when their habitat recovers. 

Which brings me to the subject of conservation aquaculture. There are a few programs around the US that focus on/practice this. The aim is to produce enough offspring to keep the population afloat while the habitat problems are resolved. But I guess PETA is against this, too, because it involves animals in captivity. :roll:


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

MsGita said:


> I guess we just see the article differently. Oh well
> Yes the picture was of goldfish, goldfish were mentioned but the whole article wasn't about goldfish.
> There is so much bad info out there that I just feel this is positive in comparison.


Putting a goldfish in a tropical thing is wrong and they should have clled it saltwater. Getting your fish from a neighbor is still supporting pet stores they make it sound like all fish are compatible with each other. In another article they said bettas need ten gallon miniumum I keep mine in a ten gallon but hardly consider a miniumum.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Could not find the tequila splitzen for sale. Aren't anoxtils a salamander. Many betta species and ameca splendens are helped by the hobby sadly ameca splendens are decreasing in popularity and still low in the wild.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Axolotls are a species of salamander, but they are completely aquatic. The point of it is their wild populations are greatly diminished, and they are listed as Critically Endangered by the IUCN. 

Tequila splitfin are more commonly found on hobbyist trader sites like Aquabid. I've seen them for sale there multiple times. I would like to be part of that breeding program one day, but I just don't have the resources right now.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I want to be part of the ameca splendens breeding program someday do not have the supplies now. There popularity is decreasing. Found the fish you talked about very interesting even habitat. I meant it kind of sounder like you called it a fish. They can Reggie logs were found in 2 bodies of water now one in mexico city.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

We're both from Virginia.


----------

